
Ask HN: Is self promotion allowed here? - enoughistough
I&#x27;m here to ask is self promotion allowed here? I mean can I share news from my website?
======
dvaun
HN is a great site to attempt to gain exposure and new subscribers.

I understand why someone would choose to post their content here, despite my
other comments railing against self-promoters.

If you make it to the front page you will gain a great SEO boost simply due to
the new links that pop up on dozens of HN copy-cats that exist elsewhere[0]

So, I say go for it if you have content that you want to share!

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21092890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21092890)

------
tlb
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
mindcrime
Specifically:

 _Please don 't use HN primarily for promotion. It's ok to submit your own
stuff occasionally, but the primary use of the site should be for curiosity._

I think the key word is "primarily". From what I've seen over the years here
on HN, a certain measure of self-promotion is totally fine and even expected.
But it's not considered cool to spam the site with your own self-promotional
stuff all the time.

~~~
rvz
Simply saying:

Use Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

Here are the rules for Show HN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Good luck.

------
hkh
I think so yes, and if you are building something cool, then you can use Show
HN so it goes under the 'show' category.

~~~
enoughistough
If my site is technology based, will I be allowed to share news here?

~~~
mindcrime
My personal, subjective, non-official interpretation, based on my experience
here over the years:

If you're submitting (a) link(s) to your own stuff everyday, it's probably
going to raise eyebrows. If you submit your own stuff once a week, it's
probably going to raise eyebrows. If you're submitting your own stuff once a
month, I doubt anybody would much notice or care. If you're submitting your
own stuff once every couple of months or so, you're probably fine.

Again, totally non-official, but I think that's a useful approximation.

~~~
dvaun
I'd like to add to this.

> If you submit your own stuff once a week, it's probably going to raise
> eyebrows.

I browse /new frequently and come across self-promoting accounts _constantly_
[0]. It may depend on dang having time to remove these submissions and other
users to flag them.

[0]: As an example, I came across this user yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=aogl](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=aogl)
there are plenty of others who do this as well

~~~
gus_massa
That example is in the border, but it's not annoying enough and can fly under
the radar. I'd not be surprised if it get's banned eventually.

* Once every two days, so people don't remember.

* Not exact repost, so people don't remember.

* The post are too short, but not completely off-topic.

* Not obvious suckpuppets or similar activity.

Note that this is not a foolproof recipe. As I said before, it's not annoying
enough and can fly under the radar. I'd not be surprised if it get's banned
eventually.

~~~
dvaun
I agree with each of your bullet points.

There is quite a bit of good content that never makes it to the front page.
Having less muck to sift through would be nice :) however, this is just a
symptom of HN steadily growing more popular...

